

Exactly How Powerful Are Tweets & Retweets?  - gfiorelli1
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/exactly-how-powerful-are-tweets-retweets

======
gfiorelli1
I invite you to help out SEOmoz with this experiment about the potential
strength of (re)tweets as a ranking factor in Google. Click on the post link
and send the tweet, thanks

